
Show HN: Neno, easily exchange contacts and track the meeting location - AbdHicham
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=xyz.neno
======
AbdHicham
Hello peeps !

I have released an early stage version of an idea I am working on, the Android
app I shared is a PoC showcasing some basic functionality, I am not going to
dive too deep into the app and the project right now, because I am interested
in hearing unbiased feedback, let me know what you guys & girls think.

